# Smashed iPad screen



## AdamWhitty89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anyone 'know a guy' that will/can fix an iPad screen for a reasonable price?

Have had a few 'quotes' but for what they were charging I might as well go and buy a new one!

Any help would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## nicegalmemi (Nov 17, 2013)

go to dubai olx. ae I saw many ads regarding iPhone ipad blackberry samsung and tablets repair.
just type touch screen replacement in dubai in your google and off you go.


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

I took my iPod to Hyakoom in Satwa to have the screen replaced for about 70AED. They are across the street from the big bus stop there.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Dragon Mart ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a company in JLT (sorry I don't know the name but am sure it could be found with the right string on google) that come and pick it up, fix it and deliver it back to you.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

There is also a shop in JBR, Sadaf cluster, podium level, that fixes the screens. Cheaper than JLT.


----------



## AdamWhitty89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Just got mine fixed at the Sharjah City Center. I think the store's name is E-City. Cost me AED 625 (new screen) and 50 (labor). Probably a fortune, but decided to go with original parts. A knock-off costs around 250 of Ipad 2.


----------

